
45 Excellent Blog Designs - dawie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/08/28/45-excellent-blog-designs/
======
kingnothing
This isn't just good for blogs -- a bunch of these are nice inspiration for
site design in general.

------
asdflkj
Truly excellent web design is never found in such lists. A good webpage,
especially something as simple as a blog, makes the text easy to read and the
structure of the site easy to see, and gets out of the way. It's more or less
a solved problem by now, and seeing a bunch of good web designs is like seeing
a bunch of good spoon and fork designs.

The stuff in this link is impressive if the aim is to look like futuristic
Macromedia Fireworks mockups from five years ago.

